# Betta Scratch Art: Digital



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Trying something new, and not sure if I want to try selling this one persay...a lot to be refined I think. 

But wondering what people would think of something this abstract.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

By scratch art, are you talking about those metal plates with layers on top of them that you can scrape off? How cool! Those fins are so shimmering and pretty. You're quite the multimedia artist.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

This was done in Photoshop, as I dont have access to the scratch art I did in highschool. Fun stuff. But yes, that's exactly it. And this is just an experimental version of what I wanna do with it.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Gah! That's so awesome!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That's looks gorgeous!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Glad you guys like it. Do you think it's worth printing though? Like say, if it was brighter, maybe just...more like actual paint instead of scratches?


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

If it is digital, you can probably adjust the filters and make the contrast greater. Or the colours brighter. Play around with and see if you like it.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh I definitely could, but I tend to shy away from playing with stuff too much. Like I said this piece was just practice and experimenting. I have another strategy for what I might do for the next one. Gotta choose my fish model though - a fish that has a dramatic, actiony pose >>


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

*Version 2.0*

Based the fish off an actual reference photo (much thanks to SkyeWillow and DQ <3 )

I like how this one turned out much better, though because I went with a simple gradient instead of photo as the 'under' layer beneath the black, it looks less metallic. But I'm okay with this. Made the paint splatters easier to match up.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Donqui says you're welcome that he's so photogenic! ;-)

I have no clue how you pulled this all off, but it's full of Epic and Win!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

It's really fun. I might make a page of blakc and doodle on it.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

sounds like fun!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sy that is gorgeous!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks ^^ 

It's really easy - your background layer is a photo or gradient. Your second layer is just filled in black. ON that layer you can change teh opacity of your eraser to basically 'scratch' away at what you want to appear. I used additional layers to match up the right color of paint splatters at a half opacity overtop of the black layer.


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Those are very different and very cool. Love the idea and they both look life like!! Very beautiful work


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks much ^^


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow... again I bow down to your greatness!!! =)


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

xD I'll try not to let that inflate my ego too much

I appreciate everyone's comments on this piece =)


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, if you ever need any of my fish to be models....


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh I know where to come looking ;D


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow! I love this kind of artwork. I'm not quite sure if you would do one for free...? Only if you have time, I mean. And would you consider doing one of a gourami? I hope I'm not asking too much...


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry, currently I'm not doing free commissions, and all orders now go through my Etsy shop. 

Thank you for the kind comments though.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

That's fine. I was just curious. Again, you do a beautiful job!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

=) Thank you very much


----------

